# Miss Big Tits aka Tifa of FF7



## Hef (Aug 1, 2007)

Link removed 
I can see few errors already; her neck is weird, she's missing an eyebrow and some others. :S I'll fix them when I colour it. Which is probably never, or at least several weeks from nao.  Oh, and her right glove isn't supposed to have bandages around it, so that's an actual art mistake, kinda like the eyebrow.

*Spoiler*: _tl ; dr explanation from DA_ 



I started replaying FF7 a few days ago, and ever since I got Tifa in my party I've been wanting to do a fanart of her casting magic. Matra magic is currently my favourite enemy skill, so the "magic circle" is red. I'm thinking of adding the missiles flying around her, but we'll see how that turns out. I see a few errors already (no eyebrow lol), so I might fix those when I get to colouring it. But first I need to finish a few others... >__> I'm just so lazy because my computer has a habit of freezing when I use Painter X and Photoshop is a fucking pain in the ass to colour with.Pencil, camera phone, mouse, Photoshop 7, some hours


----------



## Dirty Harry (Aug 1, 2007)

Great line-art. She seems a little too skinny in certain areas, namely her upper torso and legs, but overall it's a really great piece so far. Just add that eyebrow and it'll all come together


----------



## Ember* (Aug 2, 2007)

Its actually aight, I like it, a few errors but still its fab, good job


----------



## Haruka (Aug 2, 2007)

Her stomach is quite thin heffie. D: She needs some food! D: Hands, are too large, might want to make them smaller!

I want to see this colored! >


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 3, 2007)

Some of it looks off but it looks pretty good overall.


----------



## ReAl DeMoN (Aug 4, 2007)

*@_@....

Oh My God

it's amazing*


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 4, 2007)

Oh, I really like the pose and the way her hair is drifting upward. Agreed that a flew areas seem too thin, like how her legs almost match her arms in thickness. Something bugs me a little about the right shoulder, it seems like it is stretched too far out, if that makes any sense. Pronounced right knee feels like it sticks too far out for her leg being faced forward. Love how you drew her outfit and your clean lines are sexy.

This reminds me of how my friend gave the name of Lady D-Cup to Tifa whenever he played FF7.


----------



## Hef (Aug 6, 2007)

Haruka said:


> Her stomach is quite thin heffie. D: She needs some food! D: Hands, are too large, might want to make them smaller!
> 
> I want to see this colored! >


I actually made the hands smaller already. XD They were HUEG in the original. Hopefully I'll remember to tone them down some more when I colour it. Which will be in like, TWO YEARS.


ReAl DeMoN said:


> *@_@....
> 
> Oh My God
> 
> it's amazing*


XD Thanks.


Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Oh, I really like the pose and the way her hair is drifting upward. Agreed that a flew areas seem too thin, like how her legs almost match her arms in thickness. Something bugs me a little about the right shoulder, it seems like it is stretched too far out, if that makes any sense. Pronounced right knee feels like it sticks too far out for her leg being faced forward. Love how you drew her outfit and your clean lines are sexy.


Yeah, her shoulders are too broad and you're absolutely right about the legs. @_@ Anyways, the secret to my clean lines is that the picture you see in front of you is like 15-20% of the original. I use a 3 or 4 px brush when I ink my drawings. I hold down shift and go over my pencil sketch by clicking various points of the lineart (on a layer on top of the lineart). It sounds really weird, but it's actually really simple. By holding down shift the two points I click connect with black, straight 3 or 4 px thick lines. I make the clicks really dense, so that the lineart doesn't turn up all chunky and full of rigid edges. This doesn't really replace having a good tablet, but it's the best I can do with a mouse. D:


> This reminds me of how my friend gave the name of Lady D-Cup to Tifa whenever he played FF7.


Lols


----------



## ReAl DeMoN (Aug 6, 2007)

> XD Thanks.


 
*you welcome * 
​


----------

